# Sneak Attack? What is this behavior?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It sounds adorable, and yes, practice of grown up prey drive. Puppies are little heathens, besides being cute. It's nice to see an alert, active puppy pounce and develop her coordination and her brain. Kisses to Gracie!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Youve found yourself one powerful training tool!
Keep in special....something she gets to play with, with you!!
Dont leave it laying around the house....but get it out often as an interactive toy...


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Hi there,*

*I have several but especially our BIS Atlanticgold's Brooklyn Heights (Brooklyn). She has done this from Puppy Hood and we just love it.*

*If she's across the yard and I have a ball she'll start running towards me then slow down and do that same kinda thing. Then when she gets to us her tail goes 90 miles a minute. lol.*

*I agree, you have a great little one there. *

*Donna.*


----------



## Gracies Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> It sounds adorable, and yes, practice of grown up prey drive. Puppies are little heathens, besides being cute. It's nice to see an alert, active puppy pounce and develop her coordination and her brain. Kisses to Gracie!



This makes sense! Prey drive. I have been trying to read up on it and found a couple of videos on youtube showing this kind of behavior.

Now if I can just catch her doing it on video! LOL!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My pup does that with leaves...he sees them start to move as the wind is coming in then BAM! he is all over them....

Its great that you have such an attentive pup....Keep up the good play...


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Ziggy has a behavior similar to what you describe. It occurs with most of his toys. I can hold a ball (his most favorite thing to play with) in front of him sometimes touching his nose and he will stare intensely at it. He's so focused and completely motionless and then all of the sudden BAM! He's on that ball! It is so hillarious! I was wondering if there was an instinctual purpose behind this behavior.

I have found that the ball is a great motivator in teaching him "focus" (aka "watch me") and leave it.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie does the sneak attack to us! She started it about a month ago. One day while standing she put her head down but was looking up at us. We thought something was wrong with her. She then started taking quiet tiny baby steps toward us without lifting her head. When she finally got close, she jumped up and attacked (playful of course) scared Dh to death the first time 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

From a very early age, Lily stalked birds like this - she would almost have a perfect point!

At almost 10 months she has her stalking down to a science.... she places her paws very carefully and very slowly with her head down and her tail straight out. She is dead silent and soooooo careful. Its awesome.

And she LOVES stalking me down the hallway. At the last minute she runs the last step and gives me kisses. So cute.


----------

